# New 18" Shoes w/Max Speed Springs



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought some Hyper Silver 18” x 7.5” IKON 057 Wheels w/FEDERAL SUPER STREET 595 225/40ZR18 Tires from 

http://bestwheel.com/

for $799.00, plus $100.00 S&H, plus $30.00 mounting and balancing for a total of $929.00 shipped if you call ask for Louis and tell him William sent you

This rim and tire package weigh 45lbs each my Verdicts weighed 40lbs so I “gained” 5lbs.

me and my local mechanic installed my Max Speed 1.5” lowering springs also.
It’s been raining for three days straight around here...










it took us two hours to install the springs

Max Speed Springs on my “old” 17’s
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson17s_3.jpg



















http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_8.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_10.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_9.jpg

My Verdicts are for sale now! $500.00 shipped Or $400 local pickup/delivery

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I also changed to another Kenwood deck and changed from regular indiglos to reverse indiglos..










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/konigverdictsforsale_1.jpg










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/reverse_16.jpg


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

lookin good amigo... lookin real good


----------



## crpunso (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope other members would love to share their great photos and memories this site.


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 14, 2009)

I am looking for some cute new 18" shoes and can't find any I really like, any suggestions? anywhere up to $80 is fine.

________________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## regan (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey nice posts you have made ,good information given.


----------

